# AGA - Are you going?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm speaking, so I'll be there.  Double GWAPA speakers this year!

It's always lots of fun. Not much time to sleep, but who needs that? New plants, lots of nice people, and the tours are always fun too. Who's with me?

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If I could just figure out how to get there, I'd be all over it. Haven't quite decided whether I can afford to shell out the moolah for airfare and a hotel. That auction sure is appealing, though...


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

When do these typically get announced? I saw that there was a contest if you entered early and the build your own nano workshop is filled up. I'm just thinking ahead to next year. This looks like a lot of fun. Do you speak every year, Cavan? I'd love to see your session.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bill and I are going. Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

asukawashere said:


> If I could just figure out how to get there, I'd be all over it. Haven't quite decided whether I can afford to shell out the moolah for airfare and a hotel. That auction sure is appealing, though...


Totally worth it. Finding a roomie helps.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

pweifan said:


> When do these typically get announced? I saw that there was a contest if you entered early and the build your own nano workshop is filled up. I'm just thinking ahead to next year. This looks like a lot of fun. Do you speak every year, Cavan? I'd love to see your session.


I've spoken elsewhere, but not there. And why not this year? Lots to do and see besides the workshop.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> I've spoken elsewhere, but not there. And why not this year? Lots to do and see besides the workshop.


Just got a new job. I can't take the time off after my vacation time this summer.


----------

